# Floaters.....



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Any suggestions for a good floater? If you ask me, the ghg oversize floaters look exactly the same as the redhead xps floaters, but the redheads are half as expensive. The only thing is that the ghg's have flocked heads. But anything from redhead has a lifetime warranty from basspro. Any advice is appreciated on what to look for when buying floaters, and any suggestions on what floaters to buy are appreciated. \
p.s. I also prefer removable keels.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

Go with bigfoot floaters. They are heavy but they are indestructable.


----------



## goose_slayer (Jan 31, 2004)

I would go with Bigfoot floaters myself, not only are they indestructable they are very well detailed , every time you look at them the better they look compared to the other brands.


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I would go with Green Head Gear floaters. I've got 2 dozen of the Bigfoot floaters, and I got 4 Dozen of GHG this past year. They are both great decoys, the GHG's are a little less expensive. It's up to you. I like them both.


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

GHG makes the redhead decoys, hence the reason they look the same. I bought a four pack of the GHG's and they held up reall well with the exception of one. For some reason the white cheek paint came completely off. The rest of the paint was fine on all the decoys just the cheek paint on the one. I also have a dozen bigfoot floaters that are great and I think they look slightly better than the GHGs. I've had them for years and they still look just as good as when they came out of the box. :run:


----------



## NEHONKERZ (Jan 17, 2005)

We have had about 5 dozen of them for 4 years now and not had a problem at all. Toughest most realistic goose floater on the market. The avery's do look good but I don't know if flocking and water mix


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Hey guys, speaking about floaters I don't have a boat so that means i have to walk in everywhere i go. I was wondering if anyone has a suggestion on some light, mildly priced floaters. I'm a big guys but carrying 100's of pounds of decoys on my back it's a little old. SO if you would let me know what ya'll think.


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I use the bigfoot floaters, and i think they seem to hold the paint very good.


----------



## SBEIIstyle (Feb 3, 2005)

*wtrfwlr*
A good option for u to look intowould be the Black Water FUD's 
[fold up decoys]
they are extremly light compared to full size floaters plus more compact so u can carry a bunch of them. they also look good and are very affordable at 120.00 a dozen.


----------

